# Word 2007 Mail Merge Problems



## That-IT-Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi All

I'm a new member to this site. 

I have a problem using the Mail Merge in Word 2007. I have an access database where I'm drawing the recipient list from but I'm finding that as I make labels any fields with no data are being shown as a blank space on the label. There use to be a tick box to suppress blank fields but I'm not sure where that is.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveB2007 (May 1, 2007)

The problem you are having is why I'm here too. I see that you asked on the 19th and there has been no reply, which scares me...


----------



## SteveB2007 (May 1, 2007)

got the answer: it turns out that where you start inserting the fields makes a difference. First, turn on your show/hide button and you'll see two marks in your first label. Don't start at the paragraph mark. Start at the lower mark, it looks like like a small circle with 4 line marks. Update your labels and complete the merge. When i did it, all blank fields were gone. I hope this is clear.


----------

